# Subwoofer distance restrictions?



## harrym (Jan 30, 2010)

Are there any restrictions on the distance the subwoofer can be placed from the receiver? I see that most of the cables are 4 meters or less.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

No restrictions. _Placement_ of the sub-woofer can be important and there is a lot of info in this forum about best placement for acoustics, but just chock the short cable up to saving money (for the manufacture). I have a powered sub-woofer on a 20 ft extension just to get the location right. Be sure to use a reliable (not ultra cheap and not super high priced) cable for your connection. I recommend Mono-price, but there are plenty of other suppliers.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

My sub is the best part of ten meters cable length from my amp and its fine :T. You dont need to worry about this.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Yep, the room and placement in that room will have more affect on the subs performance than how far away from the receiver it is...


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Just know that the only real concern with placement has nothing to do with how far it is from your reciever because your just likely sending a signal to an internal amp BUT where the sub goes does matter after that. If your not going to place in front of room you may need to adjust its phase, corners will give you more bang and there is the old trick of placement. You take your sub and place it where you sit, walk around the room with something playing so you can hear it pumping out bass. As you walk around figure out where it sounds best and simply place your sub there.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Well everything has limits. I don't think you can run it to your down the street neighbors.:T


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

lsiberian said:


> Well everything has limits. I don't think you can run it to your down the street neighbors.:T


You can if you go balanced!


----------

